# Display screen not lit



## ekudu001 (May 23, 2011)

Been a while since my last post. Has anyone had/found the solution to the above referenced problem? I got in my car today, soon to find out my stereo wasnt turning on. Hit the power button and still nothing. No display, no nothing. Couldnt see the time either. When i would put on my signals it would be silent. No clicking. Has anyone had this problem? What could it be?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Did you check the relevant fuses as detailed in the OM? If fuses are good, it's likely a bad ground point or a bad negative battery cable as these are common problem areas in the Cruze. It could also be a failed Body Control Module (BCM), but that's a much lower probability.


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

I had the same issue. I checked the fuses and they were all good. What fixed the issue was actually removing the fuses and just putting them back in again and everything was all good.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

TheKidJoey said:


> I had the same issue. I checked the fuses and they were all good. What fixed the issue was actually removing the fuses and just putting them back in again and everything was all good.


Since the radio is always "powered on" to maintain the clock this makes a lot of sense.


----------



## ekudu001 (May 23, 2011)

It happened once again, your solution to remove the fuses and put them back in worked. But now it doesn't do anything at all. Could it be the battery?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ekudu001 said:


> It happened once again, your solution to remove the fuses and put them back in worked. But now it doesn't do anything at all. Could it be the battery?


If the battery can start the car, the battery is fine. I suspect a bad radio unit. Removing the fuses likely did a complete "reboot". Only now, it won't reboot.


----------



## ekudu001 (May 23, 2011)

One upping this thread. Has anyone found a solution?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

mine has done this a couple times, both times restarting the car fixed it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ekudu001 said:


> One upping this thread. Has anyone found a solution?


Just responded to your message, ekudu001. I look forward to hearing from you.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## clark456 (Mar 6, 2015)

Is there an update on this situation? I am now experiencing this same issue with my 2013 Cruze. I just joined the site and I was hoping to find that your issues were answered and resolved so that I can try to find the best solution. Thanks in advance.


----------

